# Moving to Dubai August/September 2012



## cjm650 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello

My name is Chris. My wife and I are moving to Dubai this summer. I am moving in August and she will be joining me in September.

We are both in our early 20s and are looking for the best/affordable places to live. My work is near Academic City/Silicon Oasis so reasonable distance from there is ideal (however I will be renting a car).

Also, can anyone suggest any clubs/entertainment that we can join or get involved in to meet new people. We both like sports and going out in the evening etc.

Any thoughts/ideas?

Thanks

Chris & Abi


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

cjm650 said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Chris. My wife and I are moving to Dubai this summer. I am moving in August and she will be joining me in September.
> 
> ...


Apartment/villa? Budget? Size?
Do you want to be in the thick of things, or somewhere quieter?

There are fairly cheap apartments in Silicon Oasis and there are some decent villas there as well. All depends on budget and what you want...


----------



## cjm650 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1key said:


> Apartment/villa? Budget? Size?
> Do you want to be in the thick of things, or somewhere quieter?
> 
> There are fairly cheap apartments in Silicon Oasis and there are some decent villas there as well. All depends on budget and what you want...


Thanks for coming back to me. My budget initially is going to be 60,000 AEDp/a for an apartment as I will be the only one working until my Wife gets a job. Ideally it will have 2 bedrooms with a study/maids room for me to do my work.

I've heard Silicon Oasis is meant to be quite nice. Does anyone live there/nearby? Or is anybody planning to live there?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

silicon oasis is nice place to live ... arabian ranches but quite expensive .... another good place nearby will be Mirdiff , a 2 bed villa wil cost somewhere like 65K dhs , loads of party places in dubai ... i dine & club out mostly in dubai marina area... new downtown near burj khalifa is coming up with new clubs and resturants... check Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup for making new frends over here ... respect local laws and dress code here .. they can be pretty strict at times.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

prs said:


> silicon oasis is nice place to live ... arabian ranches but quite expensive .... another good place nearby will be Mirdiff , a 2 bed villa wil cost somewhere like 65K dhs , loads of party places in dubai ... i dine & club out mostly in dubai marina area... new downtown near burj khalifa is coming up with new clubs and resturants... check Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup for making new frends over here ... *respect local laws and dress code here .. they can be pretty strict at times.*


What sort of crap is that? Have you been reading too much twitter feeds and biased uae press?

CJM, Silicon is great, a little bit out of it but a community in itself, bars, shops you name it it's there, I have a few friends working for Emirates and living in the Villas they all love it. Great English bars there too. Enjoy.

Forget Mirdif, it's a bit of a ****hole....


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Toon said:


> What sort of crap is that? Have you been reading too much twitter feeds and biased uae press?
> 
> CJM, Silicon is great, a little bit out of it but a community in itself, bars, shops you name it it's there, I have a few friends working for Emirates and living in the Villas they all love it. Great English bars there too. Enjoy.
> 
> Forget Mirdif, it's a bit of a ****hole....


Must admit the villas looks good but had been put off by remote comments, is it any more remote than ranches? I am looking to move in September


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> Must admit the villas looks good but had been put off by remote comments, is it any more remote than ranches? I am looking to move in September


Ranches and Silicon similar distance really, I'd go for Silicon, Ranches is too much Truman Show for me.


----------



## carolinagolfer (Jun 14, 2012)

Toon said:


> Ranches and Silicon similar distance really, I'd go for Silicon, Ranches is too much Truman Show for me.


I'm moving to Dubai in August as well. My wife and I are thinking of this motor city area. Do you have any idea what it's like?


----------



## cjm650 (Jun 10, 2012)

Silicon does seem a nice place, with quite affordable housing too. Its not too far from the Ousourcing Zone which is where I will be working.

Thanks for all your comments. Is anyone else moving out/already out near Silicon Oasis?

Is there places that show Premier League football?


----------



## fifi70 (May 28, 2012)

hahahaha. Truman show made me laugh! I may move to dubai this year or next as my hubby already out there working and we were thinking ranches looked nice but we will look at silcon oasis now as well. I hope women out there dont have 'silcon implants' LOL :heh:


----------



## cjm650 (Jun 10, 2012)

fifi70 said:


> hahahaha. Truman show made me laugh! I may move to dubai this year or next as my hubby already out there working and we were thinking ranches looked nice but we will look at silcon oasis now as well. I hope women out there dont have 'silcon implants' LOL :heh:


Apparently thats the requirement to live there.


----------



## fifi70 (May 28, 2012)

fifi70 said:


> hahahaha. Truman show made me laugh! I may move to dubai this year or next as my hubby already out there working and we were thinking ranches looked nice but we will look at silcon oasis now as well. I hope women out there dont have 'silcon implants' LOL :heh:


hahahaha, That counts me out then


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

fifi70 said:


> hahahaha, That counts me out then


Thing is though, why would you have implants in your butt anyway?


----------



## fifi70 (May 28, 2012)

hang on! I originally came on this interested about moving to dubai and now we're all talking about silicon implants!!! hahahaha


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

carolinagolfer said:


> I'm moving to Dubai in August as well. My wife and I are thinking of this motor city area. Do you have any idea what it's like?


Hi Carolinagolfer

I moved to Dubai 6 weeks ago, and I've taken an apartment in Motor City. I love it here! The apartments are much bigger than others (inc villas) I've seen for the same budget, and most gave excellent balcony sizes! Why come to Dubai and not have some outdoor space? Motor City is very green, very secure and really well appointed (great selection of shops, restaurants, etc) it's right between Emirates Road and the Bypass too, so everything is pretty much within a 30 min radius. Only downside could be that you need to drive, but most of Dubai seems to be like that!! 

Which building, apartment are you looking at? My friend has stayed here for 3 years, so can give the lowdown on anything!!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

fifi70 said:


> hang on! I originally came on this interested about moving to dubai and now we're all talking about silicon implants!!! hahahaha


Wandering where will this forum end up to


----------



## mise-2012 (May 8, 2012)

whats Mirdif like?


----------

